# Affectionate goats



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

So, I guess I need to share this with people who appreciate how cute it is as no one I know, except my kids, are goat lovers.
I have a goat, Connie who is Alpine, and she is in milk. Any time she hears me, she screams for me. So I admit I bring her into the house to milk her. It's winter, it's easier, and I love spending time with her. The whole time I milk her, she nuzzles my hair and face the stops and SMILES! It's so weird. She is like a human, dog, and goat. 
I rub her face when I'm done milking her and she preens. So cute you just wanna squeeze her. She also LOVES goldfish crackers, lol. Her special treat for sitting still while being milked. 
What's that special sweet cute adorable awesome amazing funny thing your goats do?

Just had to share


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I also have a goat (LaMancha) that smiles.
She likes to be rubbed in between the horns on the top of her head.
She also likes it under her chin, in the jaw/throat area. She looks up at me and smiles when I pet her there.
I have a Alpine who is affectionate and sticks her head in my arms to be scratched/rubbed/petted. Its like it is a requirement for me keeping her. If I don't take much notice to her she lightly nips at my ear (trying to pull my hair which is too short for her to get).
She's the boss, lol. They like crackers of any kind and bread.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

Out of my 5 goats I've seen them happy before. But ya, this Alpine actually smiles. All my girls are affectionate but there's 2 that just get my heart like nothing else.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah Mys Lela the queen. Every day she comes to me. Im suppose to bend down low so she can rub my face.
Her dam came from a huge herd. It took her almost a year to come to me on her own. She discovered head skritches & full body massages.
After that she'd give me this certain look, lumber over, push her full weight into me & demand them. She usually got her way. It's not easy to move a 175lb goat without a lead.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol, that's funny. Big babies aren't they?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have two very affectionate goats and a couple more that like me pretty good. My most affectionate is Rose a Saanen doe I have. She really enjoys being petted and is always hovering around wherever I am. LD, the doe I bought from Nancy D really likes me too. They are both super easy to catch. My boer doe, Granny, must really like it when I scratch her back near her tail because she flags like a helocopter when I do that. Every single time. It's hilarious.


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

mama never came to me except for treats. in summer i teaser her up to clear brush which she likes. i started pulling her on a leash out. lots of resistent and fighting. one day i had no leash. i garbed her at the collar and walked at her side. i was only pulling slightly. o wonder she was obedient and easy. since then we know how to treat each other. the most amazing bond i have to my two bottelfeed kids. they r teenager know but they still come up to me to be cuddled. but they forget everything for theire grain in their bowls.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Snow White is our herd queen, she is mean to other goats, but she loves us so very much and even though she can make life hard with the other goats, we love her too! She's very affectionate, you can't go in the pen and go near her without her wanting to rub on you and show you affection. She'll put her head up so you can give her kisses on the cheek. If you bend down, she'll put her head on your shoulder, close her eyes and just kind of snuggle with you. 
My 5yo daughter is crazy about her, and you can tell she is crazy about her too. She's like this with my oldest two kids too. 
When we first got her she was very flighty/skittish, and was never like this with the people we bought her from. I love going out to visit with her, and with her being pregnant, I love feeling her baby bump, and she seems to know how excited we are that she's going to be a mommy again.

The other two adult does aren't near as affectionate, but they are very sweet in their own way. Trouble is like a teenage girl, she can be needy, and again she's a real sweetie in her own way, I honestly don't think I could imagine life without her. She will come up to you and if you even remotely pretend not to pay attention to her, she will proceed to put herself between you and whatever you are doing. 
Since getting pregnant she seems more needy <you can always tell when she's pregnant LOL>. She loves hugs and loves when you snuggle with her. 
Her older sister used to not like being touched much at all, but she's becoming more affectionate too.
I really adore them and I am so glad we have them in our lives 
The kids feel the same way and love the girls. 
My husband isn't affectionate with them, and you can see the difference when he approaches them and when we approach - they run from him LOL


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

ItchingDuck, that is so cute!  They really get tangled up in your heartstrings, don't they?
My herd queen, Tessie, will walk up to me, lower her head, and gently push her poll against my leg. It's her way of getting my attention.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

My Emma, who is going to kid any time, smiles at me, and she too, is very affectionate. She rubs against my legs. She is the queen, so not as nice and loving with the other goats, but she loves her mama!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The real affectionate ones really steal your heart don't they!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a couple of grown does that still try to lay in my lap if I sit down...LOL...


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

I just think it's cute, all the different quirks they each have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

soooo cute! I had a doeling that smiled....
J.O.Y. Farm MR Lil' Grace

[attachment=0:3ujxvg1z]goats n' more 024.JPG[/attachment:3ujxvg1z]


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awww


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my GOSH, look at that little face!!!!

One of my does is super affectionate too - if she hadn't come with the name Cookie, I think I'd have named her Velcro! LOL If she's not begging for kisses, she's making it a point to stand behind me or next to me at all times. I've had to learn to be careful when I go to walk somewhere, because 9 times out of 10 she's right in my way and I trip over her if I'm not watching.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^thats how all my does are too!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Faith is probably the herd baby. When she was born last year, she was the last of a set of triplets. Gus came out fine, he was first, then my brother had to pull a MONSTER buck next, he was a still, and then Ms. Faith was next. I grabbed her feet and pulled and discovered that I had a front leg and a back. So after oh an hour of working at it I shifted her and pulled her out, expecting the worst. But she was alive! After that, mom went downhill fast so we about lost their mom. Matt and I supplemented with bottles and kept them with their mom to give her hope. 

This past Octoberish I got a call from my mom saying that Faith got hung up on a fence and broke her back leg. I was devastated. matt and I drove an hour home and mom had put her on a tarp to keep her wound clean and I inspected her. She had a deep cut, I could see her bone, I moved her leg a bit and nothing was broke. Thank God. So I called up my friends who I knew would have a suture kit and they came over and sewed her up (of course we cleaned and everything I'm giving the shortened version lol)

To this day she is our baby. She still wants to be held....at 75lbs. And she will still rest her head on my shoulder. I think we all have one of those =)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My oldest doe is a sucker when she's see's the brush appear...she will literally try to put her rotund 80# pygmy/nd body in my lap as I brush her, and I swear she smiles too! Her wether son Teddy is such a nasty mean boy to any of the boys he was with and has had his own residence for awhile now...he is such a sweetheart with me, will lay his head on my shoulder and close his eyes as I rub his ears and scratch around his horns...he actually sighs as I scratch.


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

My three Toggs are bottle babies and as friendly and tame as can be imagined. I have to be sure to pet the head doe first because if I pet the other does first she will attack them.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

My kiko, Roz, is due on feb 20. She actually likes me to feel her belly for babies. As i face her back end and wrap my arms under her belly, she reaches her head back and nuzzles my neck and head and messes up my hair. It tickles but she cracks me up!!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

The 50+lb Nubian X Boer that will rub her "knobs" on you if you stand still long enough and will lick the entire length of your arm :shocked: (yes they get salt).

The yearling Kiko cross that thinks she still fits in your lap. 

The babies that gnaw on my fingers/clothes/boots.


----------

